# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Valdoxan

## Jolly58

Wie heeft er ervaring met valdoxan en kan mij hier iets meer over vertellen?
Ik heb zelf nog nooit dit soort medicijnen gebruikt en ben erg huiverig om hier mee te beginnen.

Groetjes.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ligthart,

Kijk eens in het topic: Antidepressiva onder Psychisch Welzijn, daar staat het een en ander over valdoxan. Misschien dat je daar iets aan hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## everzeez

Huy! Goed werk. Ik zal kijken wat ik kan uit te komen is. Bedankt

----------


## mwaf

hallo....

----------


## ANM

ik gebruik nu ca. 1 maand valdoxan. De eerste 2 weken merkte ik geleidelijk aan verbetering in het omgaan met (negatieve) prikkelingen en situaties. Heden ben ik begonnen met een dubbele dosis 50 mg daar het effect minder werd. Tot op heden heb ik echter wel last van droge en branderige ogen en word ik ´ s nachts vaak wakker. Naast voornoemde ben ik over het algemeen tervreden over de werking van het medicijn. Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Hier de link naar het 'Valdoxan-topic', waar al héél véél reacties opstaan!!
lees maar > klik op deze link  :Wink: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10616

----------

